

How Android Leverages Open Hardware Without Compromising Security - stevep2007
http://arc.applause.com/2015/04/15/how-android-leverages-open-hardware-without-compromising-security/

======
stevep2007
Android may have been called a cesspool by Tim Cook, but Google effectively
leverages its open hardware ecosystem and software to mitigate security risks.

